# Dispositivos raros en la electrónica



## Daniel Meza (Jul 8, 2013)

Hoy vengo a compartirles una página que encontré de un tipo que colecciona rarezas de equipo informático  (un hobby que me gustaría si tuviera el suficiente $) . 

La página es esta http://www.rarecpus.com/. Ahí pueden pasar un rato observando fotografías de motherboards, procesadores antiguos y exclusivos. Algunas piezas que solo fueron hechas en versión militar y demás.
Me quedé sorprendido por procesadores ¡multicore! en formato DIP ya disponibles desde 1984


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 8, 2013)

interesante, a mi tambien y creo que a la mayoria de los electronicos les llame la atencion un dispositivo electronico raro, y que sea antiguo y novedoso ademas de carecer de un datasheet del mismo, es como un museo. Buen aporte compañero la pagina


----------



## morta (Jul 10, 2013)

un procesador doble núcleo de DEC!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 10, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> interesante, a mi tambien y creo que a la mayoria de los electronicos les llame la atencion un dispositivo electronico raro, y que sea antiguo y novedoso ademas de carecer de un datasheet del mismo, es como un museo. Buen aporte compañero la pagina



Sip, daré una vuelta por el taller para revisar que "bichos raros" tengo en casa 




morta dijo:


> un procesador doble núcleo de DEC!!!



Yo nunca había visto esa clase de encapsulados, vaya uno sobre otro


----------



## chclau (Jul 11, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Yo nunca había visto esa clase de encapsulados, vaya uno sobre otro



Bueno si te lo pones a pensar todos los dispositivos BGA son uno sobre otro


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

A mi me ha dado por coleccionar piezas de aparatos electrónicos curiosas o atípicas.

Sobre todo de algunos reproductores de vídeos, radiocassettes, etc. Piezas mecánicas con formas muy llamativas dignas de ser puestas en cuadros:

Trinquetes raros, Cruces de Malta y cosas por el estilo.

Recuerdo haber visto a un señor que hacía cuadros grandes en los que situaba piezas y componentes de transistores para hacer coches antiguos.

El motor era el circuito de un transistor al que le había separado el condensador variable: Este último estaba en el volante del coche: Al girar el volante del coche se sintonizaban las emisoras. Las ruedas eran los altavoces con domo circular central plateado. Y así mil piezas más. Auténticos cuadros en relieve y funcionales. Preciosos.

El fondo de los cuadros era siempre un tapete rojo de terciopelo.

Esos cuadros eran caros y los vendía muy bien.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 11, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno si te lo pones a pensar todos los dispositivos BGA son uno sobre otro



Eso si, pero no los había visto en DIP, ni me los imaginaba 

Dearlana, sería buena idea que compartieras algunas fotos de esas piezas yo también tengo un extraño gusto por ese tipo de componentes curiosos. Y vaya que ingenio el del señor ese, una radio y completamente funcional!!, me viene a la mente, cuando era pequeño mi padre me llevaba a recorrer unos mercados de reliquias y cosas así; y en una de aquellas ocasiones vi un señor que vendía varios trenecitos hechos completamente con PCB's, los escapes estaban formados por capacitores electrolíticos, las ruedas con poleas de tocacintas y demás por el estilo.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

Me encanta lo que comentas. Todas esa ideas originales de la gente son dignas de elogio. Sobre todo cuando uno está tan acostumbrado a los cuadros de toda la vida.

-------------------------------------

Las fotos son mi gran asignatura pendiente. Ahora estaré 30 días en esta zona. Sin la conexión Adsl por cable.

Algunas veces he subido fotos a mis foros (Tengo algunos). Utilizaba subefotos .es. Pero siempre me salían debajo los números que indican las medidas de las fotos.

Ahí las fotos no pueden ser de más de 2 Megas ni menos de no se cuanto. Si nó: No se pueden subir.

Cuando yo veo las fotos que ponen aquí, me quedo flipando.

Ya lo dice la frase:

"Una imagen vale más que mil palabras."

En general, la gente de Internet, trabaja más con las herramientas actuales. Mucho más potentes.

Yo suelo más escribir a mano. Pero suele ser también por las limitaciones de mis medios según qué zonas.

Intentaré poner alguna foto (Dentro de un mes más o menos. Cuando esté en la otra ciudad). Así pongo algunos de los aparatos que he diseñado y construído.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2013)

Tengo dos dispositivos rarísimos en Electrónica.

Los dos se ve que son dos patentes americanas muy importantes:

Uno es un perro electrónico que para detectar la presencia de personas, ni utiliza célula fotoeléctrica, ni infrarrojo pasivo ni ninguno de esos dispositivos "normales".

Este perro se coloca detrás de la puerta de casa. No existe percepción directa ni de luz ni de calor ni de sonido.

Se puede regular la sensibilidad. Basta que alguien se acerque a 5 metros de distancia de la puerta ( O de 10 metros, o de 1 metro. Lo que uno quiera regular). Y se pone a ladrar con el sonido de un gran perro. 

Este perro electrónico es una especie de maleta pequeña con un gran altavoz. Toda metálica.

Nunca ladra igual el perro.

Por ejemplo: La primera vez hace un ladrido de mosqueo.

Si la persona sigue "en escena", Vuelve a ladrar un par de veces. 

Si sigue ahí o se mueve: Se pone a ladrar todo fiero, como un loco. Despertando hasta a los vecinos.

Al conectarlo: Da dos ladridos de aviso ( Como los cierres de los coches).

Y...asómbrense: Estamos hablando de un perro que se vendía hace más de 35  años, al precio de 10000 pesetas de la época. Pero las vale. Se los garantizo.

...Cuando no existían  ni las memorias flash ni afines.

Por supuesto que lo abrí para intentar ver el circuito: El circuito está todo sumergido en un plástico negro inviolable; metido en un recipiente metálico igual que la caja. No veo sensor por ningún lado.

Por lógica debería de ser un Colpitts con realimentación débil; con un sistema de estabilización inicial, un detector con un enclavamiento temporal, los sonidos aleatorios del perro en una ROM con los dos ladridos iniciales al llegarle la alimentación. etc. 

No es sencillo, desde luego. Lo cierto es que no falla. No tiene falsos disparos. Y se asemeja a un perro de verdad. Es totalmente silencioso en stand by. Se dispara todo de repente y vuelve al total silencio.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué cuando una cosa sale buena, no la siguen fabricando.

 Igual ese perro hoy tendría un precio prohibitivo; aunque con la tecnología actual saldría mucho más barato.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El otro dispositivo rarísimo era ( Y digo era porque lo desarmé para darle otros usos):

Un caza cucarachas de lo más curioso:

Del tamaño más o menos la mitad de una caja de zapatos; tenía una abertura por un lado y una gaveta por el lado opuesto.

Se le ponían unas pastillitas blancas que atraían a las cucarachas sobremanera. 

Como las cucarachas nunca llegaban a ellas, las pastillas nunca se gastaban. Seguían ahí por años.

Cuando la cucaracha de turno entraba a por la pastillita, se encontraba con un "suelo" de pistas alternadas que:

Detectaban su presencia y: A continuación, un conmutador cambiaba el sensor de contacto por:

2500 Voltios, pero no a 250 microamperios.

Las cucarachas sonaban como castañas.

"Ya cayo otra" (No hacía falta a visador).

El paso siguiente era la salida de un cepillo movido por una cadena metálica recubierta de goma...

...que se encargaba de recoger lo que quedaba de la cucaracha y lanzarlo a la gaveta. Volviendo a rearmarse todo para esperar por la próxima.

----------------------------

Su circuito: Lo mismo: Todo sumergido en un plástico duro que no hay quien lo disuelva.

La cadena de goma...con el paso de los años, acababa desintegrándose toda en una masa pegajosa. No se conseguían repuestos.


----------



## ecpichardo (Jul 20, 2013)

Esta es la tarjeta madre de mi ya inservible commodore 128D. Pueden ver Su microprocesador z 80, y Más Arriba Su 8502. Creo que la tarjeta madre esta en buen estado, por lo que se le quemó fue la Fuente.

Este z80 es una reliquia de CPU.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 21, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Tengo dos dispositivos rarísimos en Electrónica.
> 
> Los dos se ve que son dos patentes americanas muy importantes:
> 
> ...



Wow, no me lo imagino ese sistema, ni he visto algo parecido. Supongo tu reacción al desarmarlo, así me pasó cuando recién empecé con esto de la electrónica y desarmaba series navideñas por curiosidad, en su interior solo hallaba esa clásica gotita negra que tiene en su interior toda la circuitería  



> El otro dispositivo rarísimo era ( Y digo era porque lo desarmé para darle otros usos):
> 
> Un caza cucarachas de lo más curioso:
> 
> ...



Realmente asombroso ese "robotcito", ójala puedas pronto compartir algunas fotos



ecpichardo dijo:


> Esta es la tarjeta madre de mi ya inservible commodore 128D. Pueden ver Su microprocesador z 80, y Más Arriba Su 8502. Creo que la tarjeta madre esta en buen estado, por lo que se le quemó fue la Fuente.
> 
> Este z80 es una reliquia de CPU.



Wow, un commodore, ¿y no has hecho el propósito de arreglar la fuente?, suponiendo que la placa esté en buen estado tienes toda una reliquia 

Por mi parte les muestro un par de piezas que conseguí y que se me hicieron muy curiosas:

la 1era es un potenciometro con un eje para el sintonizador, la obtuve que un viejo receptor. Me atrajo la unión universal que tiene como si fuese la de un eje de transmisión automotriz.






La 2da pieza no se bien que sea, la obtuve de un transmisor y al parecer es el sintonizador. Al girar el engrane que se derecha  a la izquierda los núcleos de las bobinas se alejan o entran al embobinado para sintonizar.


----------



## analogico (Jul 21, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> la 1era es un potenciometro con un eje para el sintonizador, la obtuve que un viejo receptor. Me atrajo la unión universal que tiene como si fuese la de un eje de transmisión automotriz.


claro si es lo mismo  esa pieza se llama cardan




Daniel Meza dijo:


> La 2da pieza no se bien que sea, la obtuve de un transmisor y al parecer es el sintonizador. Al girar el engrane que se derecha  a la izquierda los núcleos de las bobinas se alejan o entran al embobinado para sintonizar.


esos botones eran  la memoria
sintonizabas con la rueda y memorizabas  con los botones


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

El sintonizador de autorradio por núcleos tubulares de ferritas desplazables también lo tengo.

Y el eje articulado con cardán del sintonizador.

Parece que nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo para te.ner lo mismo

El sintonizador de autorradio por núcleos tubilares de ferritas desplazables también lo tengo.

Y el eje articulado con cardán del sintonizador.

Parece que nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo para tener lo mismo.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tengo los restos de un gramófono tipo maleta. También de "La Voz de su Amo".

Mi sobrino lo dejó inservible total:

Pero aproveché la bocina plegada que venía dentro de la maleta.

En el agujero por donde le entraban las vibraciones sonoras, le puse unos de esos despertadores con "chime" que da la hora "hablada" en español.

Hay que ver como suena eso:

Se oye por toda la casa. La hora se entiende perfectamente desde cualquier lado.

Esas bocinas amplificaban fisicamente los sonidos tan débiles que venían del diafragma que movía la aguja... 

( Que por cierto: Era como un clavo)(El gramófono tenía una gavetita en una esquina, que sobresalía, llena de esos "clavos")(Cada par de discos reproducidos: ¡Clavo nuevo!)

...que, el sonido que sale del despertador, dando la hora: Es como un disparo para el que esté por cerca; cuando sale por esa bocina: "CLOOONNN...SON LAS CUATRO HORAS Y CERO MINUTOS...DE LA MAÑANA".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

Les aseguro que este dispositivo era bien raro.

Y lo construímos nosotros:

Para espantar las palomas que circundaban al aeropuerto:

 Se lo encargaron a un vecino que se dedicaba a reparar los tubos de escape de los coches. Famoso por diseñar y construir los aparatos mecánicos más increíbles. 

El mismo que me ayudo a construir las piezas para experimentar con el Motor "de agua". Que en paz descanse. (= el vecino ).

Ese vecino tenía un arte especial para construir artilugios raros y siempre muy prácticos.

Me vino con una especie de trombón metálico grande, oxiacetilénico.

Yo tenía que diseñarle un temporizador cíclico de disparo diurno en paralelo con un pulsador remoto que accionarían desde la torre de control del aeropuerto.

La mezcla detonante se iba creando en una recámara previa. Como en el sistema motor de un altavoz tipo trompeta como los que se usan para ir pregonando cosas por las calles.

El encendido de la mezcla utilizaba un CDI con una bujía.

...

Tremendos cañonazos que daba aquello.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> El sintonizador de autorradio por núcleos tubulares de ferritas desplazables también lo tengo.
> 
> Y el eje articulado con cardán del sintonizador.
> 
> Parece que nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo para te.ner lo mismo



es verdad, vaya que coincidencias... buscaré si tengo algo más raro  jaja



dearlana dijo:


> Tengo los restos de un gramófono tipo maleta. También de "La Voz de su Amo".
> 
> Mi sobrino lo dejó inservible total:
> 
> ...



Vaya susto, una pura ocasión recuerdo haber visto uno de esos gramófonos inmensos y pesados



dearlana dijo:


> Me vino con una especie de trombón metálico grande, oxiacetilénico.
> 
> Yo tenía que diseñarle un temporizador cíclico de disparo diurno en paralelo con un pulsador remoto que accionarían desde la torre de control del aeropuerto.
> 
> ...



Primero el perro guardían y ahora el espanta-palomas jaja 

Antes de buscar algunos otros dispositivos raros les compartiré unos hechos curiosos que tienen que ver con la informática, algunos quizá ya los conozcan pero para los que no:

El primero es referente a los ordenadores que corran programas de 32 Bits y estos dependan del reloj del sistema. Según la teoría, cuando el reloj del ordenador llegue a la hora 03:14:07 UTC del del 19 de enero de 2038, un segundo después los registros encargados de llevar la cuenta del reloj se desbordarán pasando a una fecha errónea...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problema_del_a%C3%B1o_2038

El segundo es un caso que afectó a la compañía intel cuando uno de sus procesadores (Intel Pentium) tuvo un error de diseño en la etapa aritmetico-lógica que provocaba un error de división en determinadas cantidades. Acá una explicación más amplia.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_de_divisi%C3%B3n_del_Intel_Pentium

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jul 25, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> El primero es referente a los ordenadores que corran programas de 32 Bits y estos dependan del reloj del sistema. Según la teoría, cuando el reloj del ordenador llegue a la hora 03:14:07 UTC del del 19 de enero de 2038, un segundo después los registros encargados de llevar la cuenta del reloj se desbordarán pasando a una fecha errónea...



adelantado la fecha

prueben adelantando la fecha

claro que solo es para posix osea unix y derivados como linux android osx en mac 

el dispositivo raro que tuve
fue un diodo
igual  a este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lo guarde por que tenia sombrero

determine que era un diodo
solo viendo sus conexiones,sin internet ni datasheet
el problema era que lo probe con 12V y lo queme 




pero buscando elbo  tuencontre este otro
ujn tubo casero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/els/hm-vac-diode-el.htm


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

Tengo unos Tweeters del año de Maricastaña, formados por:

Una cajita cuadrada.

Por delante tienen una rejilla llena de agujeros.

En el fondo tienen una membrana metálica.

---Nada más ---

Funcionan por efecto electrostático. Requieren de un transformador que eleve la salida del amplificador a voltajes de MAT.

Estaban en una televisión Nord Mende de las primeras que se inventaron (En blanco y negro y con la pantalla más redonda que cuadrada). ( Y con más lámparas que una catedral)(Solo le faltaba el Bota Fumeiro).


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 19, 2014)

Reviviendo éste tema para hacer otro aporte. 
Ayer, vagando por la red hallé esta página y me pareció muy curiosa. 
En ella encontrarán fotos de antigüisimos CI's, así como los primeros encapsulados que se usaban.
Por ejemplo






Vaya que son curiosos 

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2014)

Hola, cordial saludo



Daniel Meza dijo:


> como los primeros encapsulados que se usaban.
> Por ejemplo
> 
> Vaya que son curiosos
> ...



transistor RUSO (para mi del tiempo que llevo desarmando cosa son los que mas cosas extrañas traen)








Si de placas y componentes extraños hablamos mi taller o garage esta lleno de ellos. Si puedo saco alguna foto de algo que tenga a mano  (la ultima vez que ingrese la rata gigante me ataco) de esa placa, micros, ICs de ordenadores viejo tengo a montones.



ves este montón de monitores son del año de jopo. Las placa se las saque YO, el cobre NO sé y el desastre de romper todo fue de los mocosos del barrio (la foto es del 17 de mayo)

Atte* SSTC*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2014)

Eso es un transistor para Radio Freciencia che !

De aqui a la China , Rusia digo 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...l4DACA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628&dpr=1


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es un transistor para Radio Freciencia che !



Lo sé 

KT909

solo dije que los rusos suele hacer los trabajos mas exuberante cosa con forma extraña y de muchos colores


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola, cordial saludo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esperemos esas fotos, jaja yo igual suelo encontrarme cada cosa en la calle aunque algunas veces me ganan. Por cierto ¿alguien ha tenido la oportunidad de observar o tener en su mesa de trabajo alguna placa de uso militar?, ¿o con algún componente de esos?. A lo más que he llegado es a equipos con dispositivos para hospitales


----------



## dearlana (Sep 12, 2014)

Los Jeeps de la Segunda Guerra Mundial usaban batería de 6 Voltios.

Todavía hay algunos de esos Jeeps circulando por mi ciudad que es famosa por toda clase de 4X
4 (Hace menos de dos semanas hubo otra competición de esas).

Pues bien:

Para evitar espúreos en la emisora y la radio, utilizaban unos filtros bestiales. Como unas cajas apiladas en número de tres o cuatro. Completamente selladas metalicamente.

Una de esas pilas de filtros, la pinté en dorado y la tengo como adorno. 

Son bastante curiosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2014)

Y adentro filtros LC ?


----------



## chclau (Sep 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Los Jeeps de la Primera Guerra Mundial usaban batería de 6 Voltios.


No seran de la Segunda? No creo que hubiera Jeeps en la Primera...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y adentro filtros LC ?



Si.

Una vez abrí uno.

Contienen unos condensadores de papel, gordos.

Y unas bobinas de pocas espiras ( Unas 20 espiras) y de por lo menos 4 milímetros de* diámetro* el hilo de cobre.





chclau dijo:


> No seran de la Segunda? No creo que hubiera Jeeps en la Primera...




Tienes razón chclau. ( Lo pude editar porque todavía estaba a tiempo ). Gracias. 

Después de esos Jeeps llegaron los Willys. Recuerdo que tenían dos baterías en lugar de una.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Una vez abrí uno.
> 
> ...



El que vino con dos baterías, fue el otro jeep que recien se vio en la guerra del corea y se popularizo aun mas en vietnam... Acá en Argentina, IKA renault compro hace muchos años los derechos y saco una linda tanda de estos bichos... el motor muy similar al del willy, solo que varia la tapa de cilindros y el distribuidor...pero lo notable es que las primeras tandas de jeep argentinos, seguian saliendo con el chapon sobre el vano motor del lado del acompañante... ese chapon, se retiraba y ahi se colocaban las baterias para el equipo de transmision. Los modelos que siguieron, ya no tenian el chapon y se le sumo la entrada de aire en el medio...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2014)

Yo los recuerdo ambos, porque en el primero aprendí a conducir con 9 años. ( Año 1962 ). Era de mi "tío Eliseo". Lo conducía yo solo. La gente me miraba como si fuera un niño prodigio. El motor era de 2500 centímetros cúbicos. Gastaba mucha gasolina. El tanque estaba debajo del sillón del conductor.

Tenía solo tres velocidades más la marcha atrás. Se cambiaban haciendo "equis".

En el suelo habían dos palanquitas pequeñas para el "Refuerzo" y para la tracción en las cuatro ruedas. Había que pararlo y darle un poco para adelante y para atrás para que entrara la tracción en las cuatro ruedas y el Refuerzo.

Una vez intentamos subir por una pedrera hacia arriba, tan inclinada, que parecía que se "iba a dar la vuelta". Parecía un tractor. - Maravilloso todo -.


Exactamente igual era la caja en el Ford Cuatro de mi "Padrino Pancho". Las mismas tres velocidades y las mismas posiciones.

Muchos años después apareció mi "tío Eliseo" con un Willys. Tenía un arranque tremendo. El pulsador del arranque estaba en el suelo y había que empujarlo poco menos que montándose uno encima.

Tenía dos baterías de 12 Voltios en serie. Trabajaba a 24 Voltios. Los cortos eran peligrosísimos porque los cables "se pegaban fuego" muy rapidamente. 

Era precioso. Sobre todo los indicadores iluminados de verde, por la noche.

( Eso es lo que yo recuerdo más o menos, de aquella época. Disculpen el "rollo").

Fíjense si esos vehículos eran buenos, que por aquí anda todavía un señor de 96 años, conduciendo uno. Y nada de ir despacio. 

También hay muchos más circulando por estos lares. E incluso compitiendo con los Toyotas BJ y con 4x4 actuales. Hay muchas competiciones de eso y de velocidad aquí.

Les pongo la última, este pasado 6 de Septiembre-14 :


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

Tengo un inyector de señales a válvulas que parece un tetero. ( = Un biberón).


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> No seran de la Segunda? No creo que hubiera Jeeps en la Primera...



Tiene toda la razón colega (siento el offtopic), el jeep como marca surgio en 1941

fragmento de wikipedia:
El fallecido general George C. Marshall definió al Jeep como “La mayor contribución de los Estados Unidos de América a las operaciones de guerra modernas”. De hecho, la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es también la historia de los primeros años de Jeep, dado que después de 1941 participó en todas las campañas como vehículo ametralladora, vehículo de reconocimiento, ambulancia, camioneta, limusina para el frente, transporte de municiones, máquina para el tendido de alambres y taxi


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

Por aquí hay un señor de 96 años que conduce un Jeep de esos.

Y nada de ir despacio. Va a las fincas y lo carga con multitud de cosas que trasporta de un lado para otro.

Ya es famoso.

Es increíble que pueda pasar las pruebas de renovación del carnet de conducir. Pero sucede.

Oye, ve, tiene reflejos y conduce perfectamente.


----------



## chclau (Oct 27, 2014)

Me mandaron un chiste sobre una pareja que va de luna de miel a una isla tropical. Se meten en un local nocturno un poco pasado de tono en el que el espectaculo principal es un negrote que procede a cascar nueces varias veces... no precisamente con su brazo.

Pasa el tiempo y la misma pareja vuelve de bodas de oro al mismo rincon tropical, donde encuentran todo como si no hubiera pasado el tiempo... incluido el local nocturno. Y no solo eso, sino el mismo espectaculo con el mismo negrazo pero, eso si, ya canoso.

Y el negrazo deleita al publico... cascando cocos. La pareja se queda despues del espectaculo y le cuentan que lo vieron en su momento cascando nueces, a lo que el viejo responde, modestamente:

- Mi vista ya no es lo que era antes...

(perdon por el off-topic pero va a cuento del viejito jeepero de dearlana)


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 4, 2015)

Reavivando la charla, les cuento algo que me pasó ayer en la escuela.

Estaba en laboratorio junto con un compañero, era día de entregar una práctica que consiste en armar un amplificador de instrumentación a "pata", es decir armarlo con los 3 operacionales, resistencias de precisión, etc. 

Ponemos todos los integrados como deben de ser, cables, fuentes y el resistor de ganancia. Triunfantes, mi compañero y yo vamos con el profesor para que nos revisara la práctica.

Para esto, antes, conectamos una fuente de 1V a la entrada diferencial del amp de int y configuramos una ganancia de 3.

El profesor observa el circuito, la maraña de cables y dice -esperen voy por el detector de mentiras-, puse cara de .

A los pocos minutos regresa con una lata y la coloca en la mesa. -Bien, hagan la prueba con esto-, de inmediato la tomo con las manos y reviso de que chunche se trataba, ¡una pila de Cadmio viejísima, con termómetro incluido!. 

La pila da una tensión de 1.0859, muy exacto. Quitamos nuestra fuente de 1V y colocamos la pila, el circuito funcionó correctamente  . Aquí les comparto algunas fotos que capturé de la pila, muy asombrosa en mi opinión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> . . . .A los pocos minutos regresa con una lata y la coloca en la mesa. -Bien, hagan la prueba con esto-, de inmediato la tomo con las manos y reviso de que chunche se trataba, ¡una pila de Cadmio viejísima, con termómetro incluido!.
> 
> La pila da una tensión de 1.0859, muy exacto. Quitamos nuestra fuente de 1V y colocamos la pila, el circuito funcionó correctamente  . Aquí les comparto algunas fotos que capturé de la pila, muy asombrosa en mi opinión.



Hace tiempo instalé un grupo electrógeno en el *INTI* que justamente era para alimentar el sistema de temperatura constante del gabinete de baterías patrón.

Baterías que no habían sido tocadas por manos humanas en décadas.
Se empleaban mediante conductores que salían de la bóveda climatizada con un error de < 0,1°.

Ni siquiera se tomaba tensión de estas en forma directa.

Con un artefacto de extremadamente alta impedancia se ajustaba una fuente de tensión portátil por comparación y esta fuente se empleaba para contrastar instrumental propio y de clientes que requirieran el servicio de calibración/ajuste.  

El mencionado artefacto, garantizaba que la corriente que necesitaba para comparar la tensión propia con la de las baterías era inferior a 10pA. *¡ Un espanto !*

También garantizaba la estabilidad en el tiempo de la tensión superior a 10 años.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 5, 2015)

¡Impresionante!, sólo me quedo con la duda ¿cómo es que estas baterías duran tanto?, busco en San Google pero sólo me da teoría de pilas de Ni-Cd, ¿aplican para esta especie de pilas también?.

Supongo que la pila de la foto, al ser de laboratorio para nosotros los estudiantes, ya ha sufrido uno que otro corto circuito, aún así sigue viva. Le pregunté al profesor el tiempo que tenía esa pila en la escuela, ni él lo sabía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2015)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¡Impresionante!, _*sólo me quedo con la duda ¿cómo es que estas baterías duran tanto?*_, busco en San Google pero sólo me da teoría de pilas de Ni-Cd, ¿aplican para esta especie de pilas también?.
> 
> Supongo que la pila de la foto, al ser de laboratorio para nosotros los estudiantes, ya ha sufrido uno que otro corto circuito, aún así sigue viva. Le pregunté al profesor el tiempo que tenía esa pila en la escuela, ni él lo sabía.



No son baterías comunes y al no entregar corriente la reacción química se mantiene en "Stand By".

Algunas de las baterías ya habían sobrepasado lo 50 años de edad.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 7, 2015)

Hay una pila patrón Weston o algo así.


----------

